# Graeme Goldsworthy



## Mayflower (Feb 21, 2009)

Is anyone familair with Graeme Goldsworthy ?
Is worthy to read ? Is het reformed/calvinistic in his theology ?
Any information would be helpfull.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Goldsworthy is a conservative Anglican on the Reformed side. I have greatly appreciated his works, since they contain a strongly Christocentric biblical theology. His _According to Plan_ is the book I recommend as an introduction to biblical theology. He explains some of the method and theory, then gives an excellent exposition. Also, his _Goldsworthy Trilogy_ makes a nice intermediate contribution to biblical theology. Especially good was _Gospel in Revelation_, which looks doctrinally at all the great gospel truths often overlooked in Revelation.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 21, 2009)

Goldsworthy is worth his weight in gold (pun intended!) to read. He is writing from a Biblical theology perspective. But he helps to demonstrate the unity of Scripture and the centrality of Christ in the texts. The works recommended by Charlie are definitely worth the read. I am especially partial to _The Gospel and Kingdom_ in _Trilogy_.

Also, GG is a very easy read, In my humble opinion. Think Vos-lite.


----------



## eqdj (Feb 21, 2009)

After I became Calvinistic I was struggling with the "Israel" issue.

Gospel & Kingdom (the first part of the Goldsworthy Trilogy) introduced me to the Covenant Hermeneutic. 

I bought the book for a friend who wanted to know about Covenant Theology and Biblical Theology.

Throughout his writings you'll see the influences of Van Til and Vos.

"Vos lite" is a great way to describe him. 

I would recommend him for people wanting to understand the Covenant Hermeneutic or Biblical Theology.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 21, 2009)

And Vos-lite is no slight as to his theology; he's just a WHOLE LOT easier to read than Vos!


----------

